# Naked portafilter (homemade)



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Folks, tried this the other night but gave up when I couldn't get my pictures up to the screen. After a great act of kindness by Lee Wardle providing me with a newer PF I thought I would have a go at converting my old two hole one into a one big hole one. Messy business, then I found I hadn't made a big enough hole and had to cut and file it all again. Am pleased with the result and it will help with my tamping technique being able to watch the brew come through. My new tamper should be here soon can't wait to experiment!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks good! I'm planning to do the same to one of my portafilters for my gaggia factory when i next get a chance to visit my parents (pillar drill and hole saws :-D )


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

A newer PF you could maybe use the hole as a centre then gently does it with the hole saw. Don't forget to show us a picture!


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey lookseehear,

I sell them if you mess it up ha ha!


----------

